# Talbot Express Handbrake cable.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Got a snapped cable, its the cable from one side to the other, anyone know where i can get on, part number, does any other model fit ?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Don't know but suggest you try German Swedish and French ( GSF)
and Euro Car Parts.,,,, a google will find their online parts catalogues or you could try a Peugeot / Talbot main dealer or any motor factor such as Partco.

hth

Harvey


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Google Delfin and try No.1 gear.com. They'll sort it. H


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Have mailed them, the problem is, there is one for a 800kg and one for other than 800kg, not sure what i am. :roll:


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Got 1 from Mike at http://www.no1gear.com/index.html top man.


----------

